# Soundtrack



## Endevor (Mar 12, 2007)

Do you use music during you session?

I am currently looking for music for each event, if you have suggestions i would be happy to take them.


----------



## crow81 (Mar 14, 2007)

I do I hook my psp to pc speakers and loop the songs it works pretty well.

As for the music 

I have found a treasure trove of great mp3s at  

http://nwvault.ign.com

people create and share music for the video game 


I hope it helps 

Rich


----------

